# dogs temp when pregnant *worried*



## regansmummy (Aug 24, 2008)

hey all my girl is 54 days along and her temp has dropped,i double checked this as it didnt seem right but here is the chart i have made of her tempp records

99.6F - 37.6c pinkys temp 18th august 11am
99.8f - 37.7c pinkys temp 19th august 11am
99.8f - 37.7c pinkys temp 20th august 11am
99.8f - 37.7c pinkys temp 21st august 11am
100.4f - 38.0c pinkys temp 22nd august 6pm
100.0f - 37.8c pinkys temp 23nd august 10am / 99.8f - 37.7c at 5pm
99.8f - 37.7c pinkys temp 24th august 9am / 99.8f - 27.7c at 8pm
98.6f - 37.0c pinkys temp 25th august 10am 

does this mean she is going to go into labour ? i am worried 
any help would be great,i am taking her to the vet tomorrow just for another check up but i only just noticed her temp


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have found that with females in whelp, their temperature varies quite a bit between 98 and 100. When they are due to whelp I have noticed it goes down to closer to 97 degrees. 54 days would be too soon for her to whelp a healthy litter. With the dogs I have had 60 seems to be the magic number. Any I have had that whelped before that, the puppies did not survive even with all the help that could be given. Is this her first litter? What breed is she?


----------



## regansmummy (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks for that  yes this is her first litter and shes a chihuahua


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The smaller breeds can have more of a problem whelping especially if they only have one or two pups as the pups can be too big. Have you had the Vet check how many pups she is due to have? It is a good idea to have an x-ray done so you will know how many pups to expect as it makes it easier to know if she has had them all or is having a problem. Best of luck with her, pups are so cute. Post some pictures when she has had them.


----------



## regansmummy (Aug 24, 2008)

shes having two but a scan said that and i no they are not so accurate,shes going back to the vet tomorrow to get checked over again and hopefully can make the decision weither or not she will need a c-section.I no chihuahuas are one of the most common dogs to need them 
thanks for the advice i will definitley post some pics


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

regansmummy said:


> shes having two but a scan said that and i no they are not so accurate,shes going back to the vet tomorrow to get checked over again and hopefully can make the decision weither or not she will need a c-section.I no chihuahuas are one of the most common dogs to need them
> thanks for the advice i will definitley post some pics


it is irresponsible to be asking an internet bulletin board questions about things that you should have known prior to undertaking a breeding.... 

totally irresponsible


----------



## regansmummy (Aug 24, 2008)

excuse me ! i was checking if the temp seemed okay to someone else,some people dont even no to take temps and everyone learns somewhere.i no as much as i can about breeding chihuahua's all i was asking for is advice,no one is perfect so dont come in here all agro trying to make yourself feel better.nasty comments like yours are not needed


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

regansmummy said:


> excuse me ! i was checking if the temp seemed okay to someone else,some people dont even no to take temps and everyone learns somewhere.i no as much as i can about breeding chihuahua's all i was asking for is advice,no one is perfect so dont come in here all agro trying to make yourself feel better.nasty comments like yours are not needed


I dont need to make myself feel better by pointing out how irresponsible you are..... 

and you obviously don't know as MUCH AS YOU CAN because you are at an internet bulletin board asking a bunch of strangers how read the temperatures.... 

If you knew what you were doing or were a responsible breeder you wouldn't be here asking.... 

the world doesn't need another irresponsible breeder trying to make a buck off the back of their dog. 
s


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

The temps should be taken twice a day once in the morning and the evening..It is the only way to get an accurate read on them..But I can say that none of them are low enough the temp has to drop below the normal for the dog itself..Dogs are not terxt book and rushing inton a c-section can put mom and the puppies at risk (esp if your date's are wrong,Because rember just because they tied on a date it doesn't mean that she conceived on that date)


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Not only should you know how to read temps before breeding your dog only to add to the pet overpopulation, but you stated: _"shes going back to the vet tomorrow to get checked over again and hopefully can make the decision weither or not she will need a c-section.I no chihuahuas are one of the most common dogs to need them"_.

So you bred your dog, knowing the high risk of her needing a c-section? Do you even care? 

Good luck on your career of being a backyard breeder. I'm sure you'll have much success is killing the health of innocent dogs while adding to the pet overpopulation.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Your mentor should be working closely with you, I would ask her or him about temps.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

My rescue crew ..I must say I found an issue with the statement "So you bred your dog, knowing the high risk of her needing a c-section? Do you even care?"

Unfortinitly some breeds have been bred for a certian type of look (this has happened over decades of breedings) and unfortinitly this has made them prone to c-sections ie Boston terriers french & english bulldogs ect most of these breeds only deliver via c-section 90% of the time..It is a sad yet true fact that we need to face in the dog world and work to improve the breed standard (not that I think this will happen)..IMO a certain type of look should never inhibit the natural breeding and whelping of a litter.I should also state that this has made numerious health problems in the breeds also..

So just because a breed tends to need a c-section does not exclude it from being bred and shown.It means that you need to be sure to have a mentior and also that you need to research and be informed on the breed in general.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

RRM_Mom08 said:


> My rescue crew ..I must say I found an issue with the statement "So you bred your dog, knowing the high risk of her needing a c-section? Do you even care?"
> 
> Unfortinitly some breeds have been bred for a certian type of look (this has happened over decades of breedings) and unfortinitly this has made them prone to c-sections ie Boston terriers french & english bulldogs ect most of these breeds only deliver via c-section 90% of the time..It is a sad yet true fact that we need to face in the dog world and work to improve the breed standard (not that I think this will happen)..IMO a certain type of look should never inhibit the natural breeding and whelping of a litter.I should also state that this has made numerious health problems in the breeds also..
> 
> So just because a breed tends to need a c-section does not exclude it from being bred and shown.It means that you need to be sure to have a mentior and also that you need to research and be informed on the breed in general.


I agree with you about the C-section bit...... 

But where does it say this person is doing ANYTHING with their dog.... either showing them, or competing wtih them or doing anything at all other than breeding.... shoot she is checking temps at 54 days.... does she know how long gestation is....???? why isn't she asking these basic questions to her mentor..... does she even have a mentor????? anyone with any kind of experience can look at those temperatures..... 

I for one refuse to help someone be a better backyard irresponsible breeder......

shoot I was scared to death when I bred my first litter.....and shoot lets be honest I am still scared to death when I breed a litter..... scared to death..... but I make sure that I was surrounded by people more experienced than I....and now it is my turn to be that mentor to others... to help them whelp litters ...BUT NOT on an internet bulletin board...... NOT nameless faces on line.... 

People need to understand and have ALL of their ducks in a row..... PRIOR to breeding..... especially a breed that has trouble whelping naturally and understanding temperatures and what they mean is basic basic information to have ..... 

its ridiculous and its irresponsible..... 

and lets see now that its been fully explained they can go and do it again so now next time they will understand temps better..... 

and then they can come and ask another question ..... 

and they can just set themselves up shop and earn a nice living off their dogs.... by being irresponsible......


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> everyone learns somewhere


I should, but I can't, let this one go. Everyone who posts here with questions about breeding has some variation of that statement.

Everyone doesn't have to learn about breeding somewhere. What we need to learn about is why NOT to breed and how to prevent it.

For those who have a legitimate need to know, an Internet forum is not the place to learn. It's too little and it's too late.

This is a great place to share opinions, stories, advice . . . It's a lousy place to seek guidance in matters that will immediately affect the health and safety of a dog and pups.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Learn the facts BEFORE you breed your dog. IF you're serious about breeding, find someone REPUTABLE to mentor you and walk you through all the stages of your dogs pregnancy.

DO NOT COME AN INTERNET FORUM AND EXPECT FRIENDLY ADVICE AT THE LAST MINUTE. YOU *WILL *GET FLAMED!!!!!!!! 

I think enough has been said on this thread. Time for it to die.


----------

